# Some Builds that went well over the last few months ....



## griff10672 (May 31, 2019)

Valhalla Distortion .... 







The Betty Boost





Derailer Overdrive





Magnetron Delay





Sanguine Distortion 





Paragon









waddle box 





Kazoo   for the girlfriend ...  one of my favorite fuzz's


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 31, 2019)

Nice build.

Boostah.. must be a New Englander..


----------



## griff10672 (May 31, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> Nice build.
> 
> Boostah.. must be a New Englander..


Sure nuff !!


----------



## tcpoint (May 31, 2019)

Nice builds.


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 31, 2019)




----------



## griff10672 (May 31, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


>


P90 LP ?????


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 31, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> P90 LP ?????



Yes 50's Tribute (First Release).   It's not that color any more. 
First paint job (which I should have kept it this color) - Gibson minibuckers.





Now went to gold (Pickup Combo is kind of opposite of my BFG) - pickups are my winds.


----------



## griff10672 (May 31, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> Yes 50's Tribute (First Release).   It's not that color any more.
> First paint job (which I should have kept it this color) - Gibson minibuckers.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet !


----------



## binting (May 31, 2019)

Nice build! Where did you purchase the 25k reverse log pots for your vh4 build?


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 1, 2019)

binting said:


> Nice build! Where did you purchase the 25k reverse log pots for your vh4 build?


I couldn't find PCB Mount C25k pots ...... I bought solder lug ones from Smallbear I think it was .... and wired them in .


----------



## binting (Jun 3, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> I couldn't find PCB Mount C25k pots ...... I bought solder lug ones from Smallbear I think it was .... and wired them in .


 Thanks man


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 3, 2019)

Damn! Gorgeous work, and finishes. Well done, Griff.


----------



## evitative (Jun 16, 2019)

binting said:


> Thanks man




I'm looking into putting one of these together right now.  Did you have any luck with Small Bear on the C25k pots?  I could only find them with solder lugs on Mammoth.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 19, 2019)

FWIW I have bought solder lug C25K Alphas with a solid shaft from Mouser.  They may have board mount there as well.


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 20, 2019)

HamishR said:


> FWIW I have bought solder lug C25K Alphas with a solid shaft from Mouser.  They may have board mount there as well.


I find looking for pots on Mouser very daunting ....... unless you have an exact part number .


----------



## HamishR (Jun 21, 2019)

Haha!  Yes it sure is.  They have so much stuff...  but I managed and now quote the same number that's on the bag each time I reorder.  In fact I just had some delivered not 1/2 an hour ago, so for solid shaft C25K Alpha pot with solder lugs the Mouser code is: 313-1560F-25K.  These have the 1/4" shaft so will be approx 6.8mm or so?  I'd rather they were the standard 6mm but at least they are C25K!


----------



## TheMoonTotem (Jun 22, 2019)

How did you do the decals? Thanns


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 22, 2019)

TheMoonTotem said:


> How did you do the decals? Thanns


Waterslide decal and epoxy


----------

